# Grinder to match Pavoni EP _ Rocky Rancilo or Eureka Mignon II



## ragusano (Aug 25, 2014)

Appreciate some direction on this. Have Pavoni Europiccola which we have mostly 'bedded in' now. Realise the issues we've had are down to coffee grind as machine hadn't been performing like another machine we had.

In terms of buying a decent grinder, husband minded to buy a Rocky Rancilio grinder but mixed views on the worldwide web and some vile blue plastic judging from the pictures - that probably isn't a relevant criteria to most, but it is to me !

Am I right that the consensus view on grinders to expresso in the £ 200 - £ 300 bracket is the Eureka Mignon II but some issue with 'clumping' - whatever that is.

Thanks for any quick direction. Purchase is threatened over this week.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Does it have to be one of these

Does it have to be new

How much space have you got


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mignon it a much better grinder out of those two.

However if you have a bit of space you could look at a used ex commercial grinder for about the same price.


----------



## ragusano (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks both for the quick response. Dont have a lot of space and prefer 'fresh from the box'. Open to suggestions.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Also La Pavoni's are particularly fussy on the grinder. It's worth speaking to Coffee Chap (a forum member). He's an authority on all things levers......and all other things coffee to be fair


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you haven't I would read this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think it also depends on what you expect and what you are grinding for

i have a rocky and am in some respects loathe to let it go but I will be upgrading it...it is stepped and I find that I cannot adjust it finely enough for the single origin beans I usually drink as espresso. Every 250g bag tends to be a different coffee. Once it's dialled in its great, but I can go a whole bag and feel I haven't got it quite right and by then it's too late. However switching from coarse to fine and back when drinking cafetierre or drip is pretty easy.

the thing is very solidly made and I find quite easy to clean. Yeah, doser and hopper have a blue tint to the plastic, but it doesn't stand out like you might think. Not sure whether you are looking for a grinder with doser but that may help with de-clumping to some extent

mignon and rocky are both relatively small but actually with the larger, better grinders they are not going to necessarily have a really large footprint it's the height that is more likely to hinder.

what about a vario?


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm enjoying second hand mazzer.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

I've got a used Mazzer SJ for sale for £230. Definitely a step up from the ones mentioned. Only downside really is size.

JP


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

You have been quite specific in your requirements, so keeping those firmly in mind....your best choice out of the grinders you are looking at, is the Eureka Mignon.


----------



## sjdavies47 (Jun 29, 2014)

I too am a Rocky owner and have a very similar view to Sibling Chris. It is a good solid piece of kit and can't say that the blue plastic tint is really noticeable. I will defer to the more experienced members on the advantages of the mignon over the rocky. Just to say that I do plan to upgrade and that I will be sad to see it go at that point. Fair to say that that if I hadn't found this forum I would most likely be sticking with it as for a functional burr grinder with a small footprint it is well made and a pretty good package.


----------

